# Coupla More Emperors and a Jr Majestic



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2016)

Two more Emperor pens made with components I purchased from @Steve Smith and then a Jr Majestic.

First is another TruStone blank, this one Charolite. This is not something I would have chosen but I had a potential customer ask for the combination. Then he disappeared. Decided to make it anyway. Still don't think I would choose the purple swirl but, hey, people surprise me all the time so we shall see what happens with it.



 



 

Second is Tiger Myrtle, more my speed.



 


 

Last is a fancy schmancy Jr Majestic with a wonderful piece of Yellow Cedar Burl from @Yew. I don't think YCB can get any better.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice work! What is the finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 1, 2016)

Stunning, Tom! Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice work! What is the finish?



The 2 wood pens have a poly finish and the TruStone is micro mesh and Rennaisance wax.


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 1, 2016)

@Tom Smart did you have to stabilize the cedar?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2016)

Steve Smith said:


> @Tom Smart did you have to stabilize the cedar?



Did not, Steve.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 1, 2016)

Tom - Those are fantastic. Nice job on the Trustone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow...I really like them all. Very nice....very good looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Yew (Mar 2, 2016)

Beautiful pens. I am glad you are pleased with the beyc you purchased from me. 
Andre

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 3, 2016)

They all look great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2016)

Dang Tom you're cranking out some beauties! I'm generally not a fan of non-wood pens, but that purple one is awesome, that's gonna catch a customers' eye for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

Excellent craftsmanship. I like them all and purple is probably my fav color so yeah that looks great to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

